# 2014 Ride to Conquer Cancer....who's in?



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey all....we're getting out (slowly) from winter's icy grasp and starting to get out and ride outside again. (Yay!!)

So who's signed up for the Ride to Conquer Cancer this year and which one(ON, QC, AB, BC)?

I'm back for year 6 at the AB version


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Signed up but struggling with the fundraising...onky halfway there right now.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

No worries, 8toes...you and I both know that as long as there is snow to be seen, cycling fund raising is not the easiest to do.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Riding Ontario... First attempt. Last year I had emergency surgery 5 days before my ride and was off my bike for a month after. I hit the fund raising goal too the day I went in for surgery.

Looking forward to the actual ride this year instead of just on the sidelines supporting.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

In for ON and just about raised the minimum.


----------



## prodger (Mar 25, 2010)

Third time riding Ontario this year; and my third year as an ambassador. I truly love this event, look forward to it every year!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Yay prodger and Strana! Heck, if this keeps up, we'll need an Ontario RBR team 

I've got the minimum (it shows $5 away from, but I've probably got $50+ in bottles waiting to be taken in as a donation from a co-worker).

Rackerman, it sounds like there is some good experience here if you need any help. For myself, I've ridden the last 5 years (gold helmet...yay!) but only been an ambassador once. I've been a medical crew rider for four years (I started the bike patrol / medical crew riding here in Alberta) and this year I have agreed to be the captain of the Rider Safety Team (yes, I have a loooong history as a bike patroller...as a first responder and part if IMBA).

This year will be my second year on a proper road bike (Cervelo S2) after having done it 2 years on a cross bike (Kona Jake) and 2 years on my Knolly Delirium T mountain bike.

For anyone else reading this thread unsure about being able to do the Ride on their bike....don't worry about it, you can. I've done it on a mix and seen folks do it on BMX bikes, single speed bikes, recumbents, trikes, 50 lb rust buckets that are probably 50 years old and even those Elliptigo things.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm registered but haven't done any fundraising. This would have been my third year but fundraising has me down this year. It's always the same people donating and the guilt of asking the same people to donate every year is probably wearing thin on them. Mine would have been for the BC Ride.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

wanton007 said:


> I'm registered but haven't done any fundraising. This would have been my third year but fundraising has me down this year. It's always the same people donating and the guilt of asking the same people to donate every year is probably wearing thin on them. Mine would have been for the BC Ride.


I can understand fully. I "make it known" at the office that I'm doing the Ride again each year so folks can donate if they would like and then I try not to harass the "regulars" too much. I've also been trying to expand the network a bit to reach out to some different folks.

The fund raising is one place where being in a team can be helpful...setting up shop for a BBQ, car wash, bottle drive or similar can help avoid that feeling that you're always pestering the same people.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I posted earlier and I am still registered but, officially OUT of this year's ride. I had some minor foot surgery on April 16th and have been on cructhes since. So, not only can I not ride on crutches, I have lost whatever fitness I built up riding indoors. I thought i would take a shot and called the ride organizers here in Ontario and told the manager of my predicament and that I woud be, physically, unable to do the ride this year. I volunteer every year I do not ride, and told her so. She then told me via email (which I saved) that they would hold my funds raised thus far ($1500.00) and apply it to next year's ride once I register, which I plan on doing. There are not enough words for me to express my appreciationn for them doing that for me. I volunteer at the Toronto start line the years I do not ride and see just how many riders do not show up who do not raise the required funds and wonder what their reasons were. So, while I will not be able to ride this year, I will be looking forward to next year and hope to see my team off at the start this year. To all of you that are riding, have a blast and be safe. The RTCC is the absolute most fun I have had on a bicycle.


Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, after doing the 8 Day in California on TrainerRoad (with an 80 km out-training ride-back ride the day before), I stripped down the 'velo for a new group. Saturday I got out for a shake-down ride and it went well with no glitches to be fixed.

Now I can get back to training for the Ride (and see how I do my first year on a Campy group)


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

I did the AB one last yr and I'm doing it again this yr. I went for the RTCC training ride yesterday, rode out there from home to make it 135k yeeha!


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

Got my kit this years jersey is looking sweet, just wish it was a full zip.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

STRANA said:


> Got my kit this years jersey is looking sweet, just wish it was a full zip.


Pictures, Strana, Pictures!!

Out west, the AB Ride is now in August....I know they use the same jersey pattern for all the Rides (sometimes with minor differences), so we want to see what this year's iteration looks like.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll get one up later tonight when I get home, working evening shift.


----------



## September (May 28, 2014)

I would like to participate. I just bought a road bike. However, as a university student I worry about the fundraising aspect of the ride. Any suggestions?


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

View attachment 296055


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

View attachment 296057


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry for posting the way I did in a rush and no hosting set up.

The fund raising is a real challenge they have orientation sessions to attend for some guidance. But if you look into finding a team that will take new members they often do group fund raising which would be a great way to go.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Strana, We might need to get you to re-post...looks like those attachments went sideways


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

See how this goes.

[URL="https://







[/URL]


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

[URL="https://<a href="https://s533.photobucket.com/user/sormerod007/media/PhotoMay28120718AM.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Not bad, we are still deciding on making our own jerseys. Looks like the AB ride starts from COP this year, wonder if we head out on Hwy1 on somehow get to Hwy8 then Hwy 22.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

This years jersey is really nice these pictures do not do it justice. I can see wearing this one a lot outside of the ride.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> Not bad, we are still deciding on making our own jerseys. Looks like the AB ride starts from COP this year, wonder if we head out on Hwy1 on somehow get to Hwy8 then Hwy 22.


minion,

Most teams wear the Ride jersey on day 1 and then break out the team colors on day 2. When One Aim does a team start on day 2, man is it ever a sight to see. 


Strana...thanks for posting these pics. Very nice jerseys and I can see wearing it outside of the ride too.


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Yeah I remember seeing people switching jerseys halfway. If it works out, our team jersey will stay with the yellow theme and it will be quite funny.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

So I'm wondering where do I drop off my bag at the start of the event Saturday morning? The map below shows a drop off/pick up area in the top left area. Then I see an area marked up load in the bottom right. My plan is to drop my bag and ride on to get some grub pre ride. I was planning on parking right near the area top left as it's near my work and I can park there secured for the weekend.

http://to14.conquercancer.ca/site/DocServer/2014_Toronto_Ride_Parking_Plan.pdf?docID=17043


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

If the event is like last 2 years, very near the Registration you'll find the transports for campers' gear. Volunteers will tag and take your gear and leave it for you in Hamilton.

There were a lot of RTCC jerseys this past Sunday at the Becel Ride for Heart! Some people are troopers.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Im crew at classic pit stop 1 and the riders are coming in now, what a great day! Have fun everyone.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck to you all! Technically I guess I could still ride the BC version though I've done no fundraising. The jersey does look nice but I really wish they were full zips. They make going to the bathroom a lot easier too if you're a bib shorts wearing type of guy. 

Since you guys are Alberta folks..have you heard of this? 

Gran Fondo Badlands ? June 28, 2014


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Yep, I'll be there. That little boat ride across the river will be interesting. I'm tempted to wear a dinosaur tail if I can find one.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

Wish I had seen this I would have looked out to say hello. What an amazing weekend. Thank you for all your support it was greatly appreciated.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

wanton007 said:


> Good luck to you all! Technically I guess I could still ride the BC version though I've done no fundraising. The jersey does look nice but I really wish they were full zips. They make going to the bathroom a lot easier too if you're a bib shorts wearing type of guy.
> 
> Since you guys are Alberta folks..have you heard of this?
> 
> Gran Fondo Badlands ? June 28, 2014


I came across this too and it looks interesting. Not on tap for me this year, though. We do have the Tour d'Alberta coming up too (not to be confused with the Tour of Alberta, which is the pro event). Lots of good long distance training events around. 

Personally, I've got my eyes on seeing what my 'velo can do with a full Century in the coming weeks  I'll probably shoot for a Metric in the next couple and the Century in the next month. Something tells me my Century will be far faster than my previous ones (fs mtb and ss road bike)


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

I've done a 120k couple weeks ago near Cochrane, just did 98k yesterday near Bragg/Turner Valley. I was really struggling in the last 20k both times, not sure if I'm dehydrated or starved. I stopped to have breakfast at about 30k for the 120k ride and stopped only twice after that for brief breaks. Yesterday I had a decent breakfast before I rode, stopped two times for clifbars and water. I'll have to drink and eat more next time. 

It was fun yesterday following the lead group, then I got stuck behind a few guys on the climb, by the time I passed them, the group already pulled away from me and I couldn't catch up. Then they took a wrong turn and I ended up being the first guy to hit the turn around point lol. Few guys just turned around right away without stopping, no thanks, I'll take my breaks.

Not sure if I'm ready for the badlands 160k now. Looks kinda flat with only three climbs but the wind can be the killer.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Woohoo...first metric of the year on Saturday. Sub-4 hrs decent headwind on the outbound leg (51 km) and on the Gatorskins. Possibly PR worthy had I been on my faster tires (GP4000S). Great ride.

Now to do it a few more times (and a Century or two) so I am ready for the Alberta Ride this year


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Yeeha! Reached my donation goal for the AB ride. Now I don't have to worry about topping it up myself. I can enjoy the Gran Fondo Highwood Pass this Sat.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> Yeeha! Reached my donation goal for the AB ride. Now I don't have to worry about topping it up myself. I can enjoy the Gran Fondo Highwood Pass this Sat.


Yay Minion!!! 

I'm past the minimum too, so I'll see you there  You can say "hi" if you see a One Aim team member on a black Cervelo S2 with a bunch of tri-esque add ons


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

I see, you guys have a big team. Reading from your signature, so you are a 5-timer?

We dragged our feet too much so team jersey is not happening. I'm still trying to at least put a minion or two on my bike.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> I see, you guys have a big team. Reading from your signature, so you are a 5-timer?
> 
> We dragged our feet too much so team jersey is not happening. I'm still trying to at least put a minion or two on my bike.


Yuppers....I joined in with One Aim a couple years ago. It is the largest non-corporate team in the Ride (and has raised over $1 million since 2010). I'm from Edmonton, so I'm outside of the team's core area (Calgary), but they are still a lot of fun.

To be honest, I'm a "plank holder" in the Alberta Ride....this will be year number 6 for me  I hope the weather is nice again this year 

I'd offer some tips for cutting vinyl for custom decals, but with minions, there are stickers all over that you can get. I'll keep my eyes open for minions, you keep your eyes open for a black, red and white Cervelo with tri goodies on it and medal "ribbons" on the head tube 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

The route info is up for the AB ride. Both days are similar with the same spots for lunch as last year. Instead of taking Hwy8 out, we take a bit of Hwy1 then back to Springbank Rd and 22 to Bragg Creek. Can't wait!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, very similar to Day 1 last year other than getting out to Bragg Creek due to the new start / finish location. Nice that Day 2 is a straight reverse of Day 1...you know what you're in for (and it is almost like riding the final Stage of the Tour of Alberta last year  ). Less climbing overall compared to last year and the lunch break won't be in the same silly spot (yay!).


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

There are a couple good climbs on the way back from Priddis to Bragg. Don't know if they are better than the climb we had after lunch on Day 2 last yr. Then one last hill at the end before we hit COP. It will be interesting. I'm not too worried about it. Hope people don't ride silly on Hwy1, I'll bee-doo bee-doo passing them.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> Hope people don't ride silly on Hwy1, I'll bee-doo bee-doo passing them.


Hehehe...I have a 4 year old, I get it  Funny thing is, I'll be bee-doo'ing a bit too....I'm the captain of the safety riders. Maybe I should channel some Robbin Williams (best Good Morning Vietnam voices voice) "Aw no, yer gonna get it now!" "Gomer, are you in the Ride to Conquer Cancer too?" "Yesh I am....Surprise, Surprise, Surprise!" (/voice)


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

A few of us rode from Valley Ridge to Bragg Creek today. We started earlier than the One Aim group but we saw a bunch of them on the way back. The Enbridge team was doing the same route too.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah...sounds like the usual Bragg Creek Ride for the folks in Calgary 

Yay...only 8 days to go  I got my ride package last night....I'll have to get out for a nice, long ride here on Saturday then clean up the bike and get everything mounted for the trip down. I think I'll even break out the gold helmet again


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Rode with One Aim today to Elbow Falls, good stuff.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Minion, here's what to look for (I think I should be relatively easy to spot on it...big guy going slow on a fast bike  )

View attachment 298718


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

This is mine. The bartape is now metallic blue. I'll have an action cam in the front.
Untitled by lil'koyotes, on Flickr

We'll likely have yellow helmet covers on, at least for the ceremony. I ordered goggles too but I haven't received them yet. Our captain will be carrying a yellow flag.


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Nice meeting you in person Mike. Sorry that I didn't recognize you right away, it was a long day. It didn't click until I saw your bike and your 6-timer sign. It took us a lot longer than I thought but the good thing is that the whole team made it. Apparently the minions hat is well received lol. That's why I thought you were one of the people who just want to say hi to the minions. Mario and Luigi were off the hook, it's even more hilarious that they were riding on a tandem, they put a smile on everyone lol.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hehehe...too me a while to click too  I think I passed 1/2 your team before I figured out the helmet covers  Then I was thinking "oh darn, did I already pass a minion on a Norco?" Glad we had a chance to say "hi" and that we all managed to complete the Ride. 230 km, 5908 feet of climbing including the Priddis hill plus the headwind both days....challenging year.

I'm debating whether I'll stay put next year or try my own team again...I have thoughts


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Tron would be a cool team to pull off. A paceline of lightcyclists may be a bit intimidating though lol. 

Couple people on our team have never done a ride this long nor at this intensity so we were staying at the back most of the time. We pretty much got kicked out from the start lol. I decided to stretch my legs in the morning of day 2 (it was kinda cold too), found a paceline, blasted my way to the first stop and joined up later with the rest of the team there. We ran into Martin from your team by the last big hill before Bragg Creek, he was going up and down that hill 5times to motivate people, cool guy! Not sure if you are a user (no pun intended), here are the replay of both days on Strava, lilmira is me.

Strava Activity Playback

Strava Activity Playback


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> Tron would be a cool team to pull off. A paceline of lightcyclists may be a bit intimidating though lol.
> 
> Couple people on our team have never done a ride this long nor at this intensity so we were staying at the back most of the time. We pretty much got kicked out from the start lol. I decided to stretch my legs in the morning of day 2 (it was kinda cold too), found a paceline, blasted my way to the first stop and joined up later with the rest of the team there. We ran into Martin from your team by the last big hill before Bragg Creek, he was going up and down that hill 5times to motivate people, cool guy! Not sure if you are a user (no pun intended), here are the replay of both days on Strava, lilmira is me.


The Team TRON (Training and Riding to Obliterate Neoplasms) idea is something I've been toying with....no need for lightbikes....we'll run what ya brung  The team page would be fun to customize, though. I did this whole old English feel when I had the Cancer Crusaders a few years ago. I can also see myself having fun with custom jersey(s) 

I did the same on Day 2....dropped in on the rear of a 7-8 man Denton's line and went from Pit Stop 1 to Pit Stop 2 at 30 km/hr+ (it was awesome!!). Your note about Martin is spot on. He is quite the guy and inspires many in the One Aim club...he's also a racer and it shows...phenomenal shape and he rides the Priddis hill on a regular basis. I was just happy not to have to walk anything with my 52/36 gearing...the thought of going up and down that hill 2x, little on 5x, makes my quads twinge 

Not on strava....but I'll consider joining. I'll also post up some of the footage when I get my GoPro downloaded. Only went for selected stretches this year....Edwin (one of the Ride photographers) normally gets a bunch of good shots, so I'll go for a combo stills and video this year instead of 100% video like the last couple of years.

Glad to have seen ya, now rest up and get ready for next year


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

I'm not feeling too bad. I actually had an itch to go out and ride today since I had the day off but my ass is still a bit numb. I'm doing the Banff Gran Fondo in 2 weeks. The people there are going to be fast, I'd like to give it another push this weekend and get ready. I'd probably ride with some of the One Aimers again at the Celebration ride a bit later.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> I'm not feeling too bad. I actually had an itch to go out and ride today since I had the day off but my ass is still a bit numb. I'm doing the Banff Gran Fondo in 2 weeks. The people there are going to be fast, I'd like to give it another push this weekend and get ready. I'd probably ride with some of the One Aimers again at the Celebration ride a bit later.


I had a massage last night to work out some of the knots in the legs and shoulders from all the hills....is was nice (yeah, yeah....I know....Rule #5  )

I figure by next weekend I won't be able to keep myself from getting out for at least a 50 km ride, but probably more. I'm not doing the Fondo, but I have a team-building ride on the long weekend with work that'll likely end up being ~350-375 km over 3 days. The RtCC was a good warm-up for that one


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Cranky....I'm going for it 

___*___*___*
_______*


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

350k in 3 days? That's a lot of seat time regardless of intensity. 

Looks like you set up your team page lol, good work!


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> Looks like you set up your team page lol, good work!


Hehehe....I stole a look at Edwin's Ride photos....I saw a few of you while I was looking, Cranky  When they make them public, I think you'll like the shots he got of you and your team


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Who's watching who? hehe
MAH00015(1) by lil'koyotes, on Flickr
Doesn't look like he got us on route, hopefully the other photog did.

Rode two times since RTCC, both times got rained on, got hailed on once. This weekend's forecast is not looking fantastic for Banff.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

CrankyMinion said:


> 350k in 3 days? That's a lot of seat time regardless of intensity.
> 
> Looks like you set up your team page lol, good work!


Well, the ride went well, other than my fighting a cold. Did more support vehicle driving as a result. Still, in the 3 days, I did 220 km and 7600' of climbing (so 10 km less than the RtCC, with 1.5x the climbing). It was fun....I just wish I were 100% for it. I'll do Sunwapta pass next year 

As for Team TRON, I have a preliminary jersey design now  Time to see what the jersey makers can do with turning it into an actual design. If it goes as planned, it will be somewhat Tron: Uprising-esque crossed with some "normal" jersey features.


----------

